# The triumph graveyard..



## Mikeymutt (Apr 10, 2017)

I spotted some old cars from the side of the road.and spotted a house behind.so I parked my car up and wandered up the drive to speak to the owner.we got chatting and I asked if he minded me taking some photos.he was happy for me too.and happy for me too post them long as I did not state where they were.which I informed him these sort of sites we don't name.he even opened up his big shed and just let me in to take pics of his main cars.he said he had forty cars on site and not one under twenty years old.i spent three hours here,most of that talking.its nice to do permission visits sometimes because I learnt a lot off this very knowledgable man.i showed him a collection of photos on my tablet,and he really enjoyed looking at what I do.the main part of his collection was old triumphs and that was his main love.he had number seven stag off the production line,and number nine,which was used in the film "straw dogs".some of these are in a bit of state but I enjoyed my visit here throughly on a glorious day


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 10, 2017)

What an absolutely amazing collection of cars and superbly captured!

Nothing wrong with permission visits, I might have asked if he minded if I climbed over the fence and he chased me away at the end of it, just to keep in the spirit of things

Love the trike lol


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 10, 2017)

amazing mate, do I detect a different form of editing? or was it sunny conditions, either way very nicely done, close ups are becoming your beacon at the moment


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 10, 2017)

That's nice of the gentleman to let you in. Lots of Dolomites and a couple of Mercedes Benz, a Daimler and a nice looking Land Rover to finish off the collection. But it looks like he's not renovating them, just collecting and storing.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 11, 2017)

Superb stuff, thanks for posting


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 11, 2017)

What a great collection of some old classics and loving the look of that silver merc under wraps


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you all.he had done a few up.there was one in air tent freshly sprayed but think most will lay there forever


----------



## Gromr (Apr 11, 2017)

A triumph of a report 
What a fantastic find, super cool of the owner to show you everything. He has a very nice collection of cars. I do like the editing too, works well!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 11, 2017)

Incredible as always! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## night crawler (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice, I think the guy would do well if he sold them of


----------



## buseng (Apr 12, 2017)

Can't seem to see any pictures, only icons. Will not open when you click on them.


----------



## krela (Apr 12, 2017)

buseng said:


> Can't seem to see any pictures, only icons. Will not open when you click on them.



This is a problem with your internet connection rather than the report.


----------



## buseng (Apr 13, 2017)

krela said:


> This is a problem with your internet connection rather than the report.



Strange because all other topics/threads on the forum work ok & display pictures.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 13, 2017)

Fantastic collection of cars, and I must say, some of your best photos to date id say


----------

